# chicopee puppy food review



## milindsaraswala (Feb 9, 2015)

I brought chicopee puppy food with beef for my 3 month old puppy. Kindly give your valuable comments on it.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

All filler. Corn, rice, wheat, and wood shavings from the looks of it (not literal wood shavings, but may as well be). I'd give it a 0.5 out of 5 stars.


----------



## milindsaraswala (Feb 9, 2015)

So it means it is not good at all right !!!!


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Yeah, it means it has very little nutritional value. Especially for a puppy. Take a look at Pure Balance (sold at walmart), taste of the wild, acan, orijen, 4health, diamond naturals, etc. Personally, I'd be looking for grain free foods with meat as the first ingredient - preferably a specified meal (for example, duck meal is good, 'poultry' meal bad.) 

Some things to try to avoid
-corn
-unspecified meals (poultry meal, meat meal, fish meal, etc)

Rice may be okay, as long as it is not the main component. As said, it is simply a filler, and I choose not to give my dogs food made up of rice and a little meat.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree. Some dogs do better with some grains in their diets, but not corn, and it shouldn't be the first, second, or even third ingredient. A lot of dogs do better without any grain at all. Meat should me the first ingredients, named meat. If it's fish, it should be a type of fish. (Meal is fine, meal is just meat with the water removed.) If it's poultry, it should be chicken, duck, turkey, etc. There should not be: corn, wheat, BHT, sugar or food coloring.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I am going to guess that most of the brands recommended here are not going to be available or affordable in Kuwait. While this food has some pretty poor ingredients, it does have a good percentage of protein and fat and I'd rather see "poultry meal" than a totally unnamed "meat meal" and having two animal based proteins (poultry meal and fish meal) and an animal fat in the first 4 ingredients is actually decent compared to some of the really poor quality foods which might have 3 or 4 grains before a meat. 

The quality of poultry meal will vary depending on the regulations of the country that it is produced in; the regulations in the EU on poultry meal are much more stringent than US regulations (which are basically the same for poultry meal and chicken meal). EU requirement "In addition, all animal material used in pet food comes from animals passed as fit for human consumption." (from the European commission food safety website) while the US is not at all that strict. 

I don't think corn is all the bad either, it is just another carb, the problem is when it makes up a majority of a food so the food lacks meat based proteins. The dog food my dogs have done best on lately has corn and wheat both but they are down the ingredient list after chicken and fish meals and chicken fat. 

I'm not saying it is a good food, just that if your options are limited, its not the worst I have seen either. 

It looks like Natural Balance is available in Kuwait, if the price is affordable then that is a much better food. It looks like a small bag is about US$30 which might be fine for a smaller dog.


----------

